# To the sea, to the sea...!



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Finally, Barney made it on to the beach and into the sea, without anxiety (i.e. attacking my legs!) and with the help of his doggy pal. 

I'm so proud of him


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Lovely! Looks like he had fun fun fun!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you, he did, he did!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

No excuse now Lou, we can get them down to seaford beach for a quick dip  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes! Lets do it Nicki! Saturday?? x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah that's fine by me  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fab! Let's text details - I don't know Seaford at all so send me instructions please! X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Text tomorrow with details  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Go Barney! Beaches are the best!
Have fun in Seaford... I'll be in Norfolk, but I'll think of you. It is not low tide until around 6;30pm, I think - so there would be no 'sand' at the Newhaven end until 4ish. Unless you are planning a very early morning walk!!!
Of course the advantage of avoiding low tide is that you will not have sand all over your car  but mine love going when there is flat sand to race over (and roll in!)


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh I do want to take him onto some sand at some point - those photos look wonderful! I'm more concerned that I tie it in with driving 3 hours after he's eaten... No idea what I'll do about the return journey to avoid him throwing up after his lunch in Seaford. Jesus, it's like having a baby again!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh it's quicker by bus! That might be safer than my driving causing him to chuck up ☺


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Love the photos especially third one, ears flapping in the breeze


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Janey153 said:


> Oh I do want to take him onto some sand at some point - those photos look wonderful! I'm more concerned that I tie it in with driving 3 hours after he's eaten... No idea what I'll do about the return journey to avoid him throwing up after his lunch in Seaford. Jesus, it's like having a baby again!


You get most sand at low tide, it take about 2 hours to get from bit of sand to lots and then another 2 to cover it up again.
You don't just have to worry about chucking up, there is also the potential explosive results of sea water colonic irrigation.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi said:


> You get most sand at low tide, it take about 2 hours to get from bit of sand to lots and then another 2 to cover it up again.
> You don't just have to worry about chucking up, there is also the potential explosive results of sea water colonic irrigation.


Colonic irrigatio!  Marzi, are you speaking from past experience?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Is it colonic irrigation or irrigatio I'm to expect? And is that the Italian version?!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It sounds so much better in Italian though doesn't it? Something lovely brought to you after espresso and biscotti by someone tall, dark and handsome


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Janey153 said:


> Jesus, it's like having a baby again!


 You don't know the half of it. Poppy has started feeling sick in the car, shows off in front of people, and gets in a huff and refuses to move if we look like we're about to stop the fun and go home. Thankfully, she doesn't have opposable thumbs so we don't have to prise her away from playstations.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Clever Poppy - and very naughty too!


----------



## Barneyboy (Apr 5, 2015)

It must be lovely having a doggy chum to romp with


----------

